# ok who can solve this one.........?



## Jay_r&bplumbing (Jan 11, 2011)

today i spent the day with my k 40 and a box of cutters/augers trying to clear a 1 1/2" line that was filled with the clay slury used for leveling concreat floors they must have drilled into it and pumped in the sand/clay mix

towards the end of day i had an idea to take 1 of the blades from my power vee's small "C" cutter and used it to dig in and it worked a bit better than the ridgid cutters 

in the morning i have to go back and spend my day again clearing this drain anyone goot any great ideas to clear it


----------



## Plantificus (Sep 17, 2009)

Replace the pipe


----------



## ianclapham (Jan 10, 2011)

Is it not jettable?


----------



## luv2plumb (Apr 30, 2010)

I have an idea.....post an intro


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Jay_r&bplumbing said:


> today i spent the day with my k 40 and a box of cutters/augers trying to clear a 1 1/2" line that was filled with the clay slury used for leveling concreat floors they must have drilled into it and pumped in the sand/clay mix
> 
> towards the end of day i had an idea to take 1 of the blades from my power vee's small "C" cutter and used it to dig in and it worked a bit better than the ridgid cutters
> 
> in the morning i have to go back and spend my day again clearing this drain anyone goot any great ideas to clear it


 *Hello! Introduction Requested* 
An intro is requested from all new members. In case you missed it, here is the link. http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/.

The PZ is for Plumbing Professionals ( those engaged in the plumbing profession)

Post an intro and tell our members where you are from, yrs in the trade, and your area(s) of expertise in the plumbing field.

This info helps members who are waiting to welcome you to the best plumbing site there is.

We look forward to your valuable input.


----------



## Jay_r&bplumbing (Jan 11, 2011)

*@ ianclapham*

we tried but i need to get a hole through for the water to drain and let some erosion happen. the blockage is between 6 and 8 feet down the line. 
also it is under a brand new tile floor


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Sounds like some idiot is going pay through the nose to repair/replace that section of pipe.....:whistling2: Back charge the tile geniuses. Have your customer pay you and let them go after tile setters. You have a blank check.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

I doubt a K-40 will do you any good. Maybe a K-50 but that is a big IF.

Jackhammer time. :hammer:


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

Anything concrete sets slower under water typically but at same time hardens harder because of a slow cure process. Many are under the illusion concrete won't harden under water. I've busted out 2" traps for same reason. ( Gotta love tile guys). Had one bunch busted a bag of mortor near 2" drain and of course alot went down drain. They never said anything buttttttttt. It all came out of course with a sawzall and was "hard as a rock".:laughing: Fortunately it works better if they haven't been washing tools etc off and laying a nice flat bed strung down the drain.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Ridgid actually sells an auger bit that is designed to break through concrete. I think it has diamond dust on it. This'll give you another option. I don't know what cable you have though. Might not fit.


----------



## waldrop (Dec 18, 2009)

Sound' like the the first plumber on this job didn't get paid and pour it full . I know some older guys that will do that


----------



## Jay_r&bplumbing (Jan 11, 2011)

I did it i aculy got it clear. fortunately it was not a concrete product, i used my k 40 and a blade i made from stainless steel and my jetter through the trap arm and i adapted an old transfer pump to the clean out after the first blockage there was another 4' after it same thing


----------



## Nayman's Drain (Dec 17, 2010)

You're lucky.
I've had concrete companies pay for redoing traps, Floor sawing, and re-tiling for the same kind of negligence.

Walmart does not look kindly on their pipes not working properly.


----------

